# Thegioinem tưng bừng khai trương cn29 tại 566 đường 30/4. p3, tp Tây Ninh



## nguyenlamtgn (28/8/19)

_Vào ngày 25/08 Thegioinem.com hân hoan chào đón "ngôi nhà mới"  thứ 29  tại 566 đường 30/4, P.3, Tp. Tây Ninh. Trong sự kiện mừng khai trương, anh/chị sẽ được mua Nệm - Ga - Gối với GIÁ SIÊU ƯU ĐÃI LÊN ĐẾN 58% và hàng ngàn QUÀ TẶNG SIÊU HOT khi mua sắm online hoặc đến trực tiếp cửa hàng. Cùng xem chi tiết CTKM bên dưới nhé:_






*CHECK IN MUA GỐI 29K VÀ MUA 1 TẶNG 3  - ÁP DỤNG TẠI CHI NHÁNH 29: TÂY NINH*

*1. Ngày Vàng Ưu Đãi Mừng Khai Trương* ( Áp dụng duy nhất ngày 25/08): Khi ghé tham quan mua sắm tại cửa hàng Anh/chị sẽ được tham gia CHECK IN mua gối TATANA với GIÁ 29K. Mỗi tài khoản FB được check in mua 1 gối TATANA với giá 29k (Số lượng có hạn). Nhanh tay sắm ngay gối xịn về dùng nào cả nhà ơi !!

*2. Tuần Vàng Khuyến Mãi Mừng Khai Trương, với:*
- Đơn hàng 1 - dưới 3 triệu: Tặng 1 gối Dunlopillo cao cấp + 1 áo mưa TGN + 1 nón bảo hiểm TGN
- Đơn hàng 3 - dưới 5 triệu: Tặng 1 gối cao su Baby + 1 áo mưa TGN + 1 nón bảo hiểm TGN
- Đơn hàng 5 triệu trở lên : Tặng 1 gối cao su Kim Cương + 1 áo mưa TGN + 1 nón bảo hiểm TGN

 Thời gian: Từ 25/08 -31/08/2019

*ƯU ĐÃI LÊN ĐẾN 60% -  ÁP DỤNG TRÊN TOÀN HỆ THỐNG THEGIOINEM.COM *
- GIẢM GIÁ 50% cho 1 cặp gối nằm TATANA, Giá Chỉ: 150k/ cặp
- GIẢM GIÁ 50% gối ôm TATANA, Giá Chỉ: 99k/ gối
- GIẢM GIÁ 60% Tấm trải Everon cao cấp, Giá Chỉ: 250k/ tấm (Áp dụng tại chi nhánh QUẬN 10)
- GIẢM GIÁ 58% Nệm cao su gòn ép Vạn Thành Ultra Care, Giá Chỉ: 900.000đ
- XẢ KHO GIẢM 40% nệm lò xo Dunlopillo (Áp dụng tại chi nhánh Bình Thạnh - Quận 2- Đà Nẵng). Xem danh sách nệm Dunlopillo xả kho

_*Nhân Dịp Khai Trương Chi Nhánh Mới, Thegioinem.com ƯU ĐÃI GIẢM THÊM Cho Quý Khách Khi Mua Các Dòng Sản Phẩm:*_

+ *GIẢM THÊM 10% *với dòng nệm cao su Kim Cương 5zone Aloe,* GIÁ CHỈ: 4.457K + Combo Quà*
+* GIẢM THÊM 5%* các dòng nệm cao su Kim Cương, Dunlopillo, TATANA, Đồng Phú
+ *GIẢM THÊM 3%* các dòng nệm Liên Á

 Thời gian: Từ 25/08 -31/08/2019

*  ĐẶC BIỆT:  Anh/Chị sẽ được GIẢM THÊM 5% khi thanh toán qua VNPAY. Giảm tối đa 300k/đơn hàng.*



















































































































*THỂ LỆ THAM GIA CHECK IN MUA GỐI TATANA 29K TẠI TÂY NINH:*

Bước 1: Chụp hình tại cửa hàng Thegioinem.com Tây Ninh
Bước 2: Like trang fanpage Thế Giới Nệm - Thegioinem.com. Bật chế độ "xem trước"
Bước 3: Đăng lên trang cá nhân ở chế độ công khai kèm hastag như sau:  Check in mua gối TATANA 29K tại địa chỉ: 566 Đường 30/4, P3, TP.Tây Ninh nè mọi người ơi. Nhanh tay chớp ngay deal xịn nhé #thegioinem #thegioinemcn29 #thegioinemtayninh
Bước 4: Check in địa điểm Thegioinem.com chi nhánh CN29 - Tây Ninh

------------------------------------------
Thegioinem.com với sứ mệnh mang đến giấc ngủ ngon cho mọi người, mọi nhà bằng việc cung cấp các sản phẩm chăn drap gối nệm, nội thất và giải pháp phòng ngủ phù hợp cho từng đối tượng khách hàng với dịch vụ xuất sắc và giá cả phù hợp hàng đầu tại Việt Nam. Chúng tôi chuyên phân phối các sản phẩm Chăn- Ga Gối- Nệm cao cấp của các thương hiệu nổi tiếng như: Kymdan, Liên Á, Đồng Phú, TATANA, Vạn Thành, Kim Cương, Dunlopillo, Edena, Everon, Cuscino, Ưu Việt,...

Mọi thông tin chi tiết xin liên hệ cho chúng tôi theo địa chỉ:

Website: thegioinem.com
Facebook: Thế Giới Nệm- Thegioinem.com
Hotline: 0909 966 325
Showroom:  Hệ Thống chi nhánh Thegioinem.com


----------

